# Sump Pump Recomendations - Zoeller vs Basement Watchdog vs.....



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Unless you have a high water table, much of that is not needed. Gutters/downspouts that get water at least 6' away from the foundation, and grading around the foundation that does the same, will usually keep things dry.

I had a dry basement for 35+ years. High lot on a corner, close to the top of a hill. Then I suddenly had water coming up onto the floor. Not a broken sewer or water line. It seems blasting about 1/2 mile away had changed underground drainage and I now have a river under my house. Installing a sump corrected that. It rarely runs during wet periods, but may run in August droughts, or when the ground is frozen solid, just the opposite of most basement water issues.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, But I know I need a sump pump... If I left my sump pump unplugged for more then a day or so during rainy weather i'd have a flooded basement.

Just looking for recommendations on some pumps.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

If your are on city water investigate water backup pumps


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Not sure I understand, why would it matter if im on city water or not for pumping out rain water?


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

A water power backup pump uses the water supply pressure to power the sump pump.
This is good for when the power goes out. But if your on a well and use a pump to pressurize your supply lines, then it doesn't make sense to use that as a backup because that process takes power.

Also look for a check valve. Many older installations are missing one. It is especially important for longer runs of pipe.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

michaelcherr said:


> A water power backup pump uses the water supply pressure to power the sump pump.
> This is good for when the power goes out. But if your on a well and use a pump to pressurize your supply lines, then it doesn't make sense to use that as a backup because that process takes power.
> 
> Also look for a check valve. Many older installations are missing one. It is especially important for longer runs of pipe.


Thanks, I'll look into it. Though, i doubt my water pressure is high enough to power one of those suckers.

So the general consensus is basement watchdog is not worth it?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a basement watch dog in my house (sold now) for almost 10 years, in those year of service it was called up to duty 3 times and each time it performed without problem. 

The battery requires topping of with distilled water once a year (alarm will remind you) had the original battery, the last couple of years I had a stand-by battery just in case but never needed it.

The sump ran, at least 10 mins of every hour, which I would consider a sump on the high flow spectrum of things.

Mark


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

alecmcmahon said:


> Thanks, I'll look into it. Though, i doubt my water pressure is high enough to power one of those suckers.
> 
> So the general consensus is basement watchdog is not worth it?


I have had two basement watchdogs in two homes and I can't say I've had an issue with them because I don't recall ever really needing it to turn on.

The first one I installed, it was after Hurricane Isabel. I never lost power prior to selling that house. The reason is that my primary pump has a tethered float, thus a very high activation height. This left little room for the BW's float. Thus, it didn't come on after I lost power, as the water level in the pit did not reach the BW's float's activation height. 

Once I got home, I pushed the start button on the BW twice and since it only has about 1/4 HP, it didn't empty out the pit since there was so much water in the drain tiles.

Luckily, I did receive my Yamaha generator the very same day, so I powered it up and used my primary pump (1/3 HP) and it pumped all the water out in an instant.

I have the medium level BW, and I think it should suffice. I also bought a vertical float sump pump to replace the tethered one. The vertical float has a lower activation height. 

BW should be fine for you, but since I hear such great things about Zoeller, if I had to do it again, I would seriously look into Zoeller also. I think the price is about the same. My only issue with the BW is that I've had it for about 3 years, and lately, it seems like I'm topping off the batter with distilled water more frequently.


----------

